# Ufficiale: Aladino Gilardino al Bologna



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2012)

Prestito secco, ma probabilmente viene riscattato a Gennaio

DiMarzio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Agosto 2012)

Gran carriera!


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Agosto 2012)

Terrificante.


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Agosto 2012)

Datemi Piscio


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2012)

è in picchiata libera. 

poi oh, magari i suoi 15 gol li farà, bologna ha rigenerato anche di vaio, però che fine...


----------



## Harvey (30 Agosto 2012)

Acquafresca sta già tremando


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Agosto 2012)

Per il Bologna è sicuramente un "colpaccio" visto che Di Vaio se n'è andato, certo dal Milan al Bologna è un gran passo indietro, però alla fine gli sta bene, visto che in rossonero ha vinto tutto senza fare un *****.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Agosto 2012)

ci purga


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Datemi Piscio


Sempre in prima linea

Che dire: è una sconfitta per il Calcio e chi lo ama, sapere che Alberto da Biella sola ancora i campi della serie A come se nulla fosse
Secondo me si può ancora limare qualcosa ed arrivare, FINALMENTE in serie B. Se viene a Padova mi abbono solo per insultarlo per i gol sbagliati negli anni milanisti, con particolare ricordo per il rigore col Torino: doppio palo e fallo sulla respinta (in quanto non valido). Eroe

D'altro canto c'è ancora chi gli garantisce un ingaggio, e questo è ancora più folle

Da parte sua invece, una notevole faccia di BRONZO, in quanto ci vuole fegato per presentarsi ancora in campo, dopo tutti questi anni


----------



## herbertkilpin (31 Agosto 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sempre in prima linea
> 
> Che dire: è una sconfitta per il Calcio e chi lo ama, sapere che Alberto da Biella sola ancora i campi della serie A come se nulla fosse
> Secondo me si può ancora limare qualcosa ed arrivare, FINALMENTE in serie B. Se viene a Padova mi abbono solo per insultarlo per i gol sbagliati negli anni milanisti, con particolare ricordo per il rigore col Torino: doppio palo e fallo sulla respinta (in quanto non valido). Eroe
> ...



Fossi nel Bologna completerei l'opera con Borriello. Borriello-Gilardino, che coppia.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

Che bella carriera


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2012)

Lentamente ha trovato la sua dimensione, cioè quella in cui era quando stava al Parma, di soldi però se n'è *****ti parecchi e ancora gliene daranno solo per il fatto che fosse passato per il Milan.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

La carriera del gambero, sempre più indietro. Evidentemente anche il ragazzo non ha più voglia ne stimoli, ormai punta a prender gli ultimi soldi per finire la carriera.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

Gilardino... non ho parole  da far vedere ai ragazzini nelle scuole calcio le sue videocassette, per fargli capire come non devono diventare.


----------



## Vinz (31 Agosto 2012)

La prossima è col Bologna no? Ahh, sarà ancora più triste perdere con un gol di Voto 4


----------



## sheva90 (31 Agosto 2012)

Mamma mia che brutta fine.


----------



## sion (31 Agosto 2012)

ha preso il posto di di vaio...solo che tra i 2 non ce paragone..

ovviamente in favore di marco..nettamente piu' forte e completo come attaccante


----------



## chicagousait (31 Agosto 2012)

Quindi è ufficiale 
Che carriera tragicomica 

Sostituire Di Vaio cn Gilardino


----------



## Sindaco (31 Agosto 2012)

Ha 30 anni da un mese ed è già da un paio di stagioni che ha iniziato a fare i giri tipici di chi è arrivato, è sceso dal treno e si sta avviando a passo "svelto" sul viale di un tramonto rapido e tutt'altro che glorioso. Meteora, anzi meteorite


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2012)

sempre più in basso Gila...il prossimo anno andrà alla Pro Vercelli


----------



## juventino (31 Agosto 2012)

Secondo me Bologna è la sua dimensione. Potrebbe addirittura fare bene.
Comunque raramente ho visto un giocatore avere un involuzione così incredibile e rapida. Mi ricordo ancora di quando stava al Parma dove era considerato l'attaccante l'erede di Signori


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

Quand'era al Parma faceva tantissimi gol, tra cui molti di pregevole fattura in acrobazia. Poi ha avuto un'involuzione veramente allucinante.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

per domani sarà convocato e vedrete che la butta dentro


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2012)

Tranquilli, credo che pazzini fara' la stessa fine..


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

ufficiale? Non credo lo convocherà per domani però...


----------



## Graxx (31 Agosto 2012)

e pensare che lo abbiamo pagato 24mln ed io ero felicissimo del suo arrivo...che carriera di ***** che ha fatto...arrivato da noi si è spento...ma cosa gli abbiamo fatto???


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;4317 ha scritto:


> per domani sarà convocato e vedrete che la butta dentro



Da quando ha lasciato il Milan ci ha però segnato pochissimo, credo un gol o massimo due. Nonostante ci mettesse il doppio dell'impegno.


----------



## tamba84 (1 Settembre 2012)

poverino che caduta.

se penso che pensavo che al massimo dopo la fiorentina finisse alla roma...

diverso discorso per pazzini che è finito al milan grazie a un noto uomo di ***** che se ne è voluto andare.

onestamente di gila ho sempre avuto stima,dell'altro l ho persa.


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2012)

Piano piano sta trovando la sua dimensione..


----------



## Hammer (1 Settembre 2012)

involuzione incredibile, peggio di lui forse solo Adriano


----------



## tamba84 (1 Settembre 2012)

mi piacerebbe dire spero si rialzi e non scenda ma sembra stra svogliato il ragazzo rispetto ai primi anni a firenze dove cmq segnava.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2012)

Naturalmente stasera ce la metterà in quel posto.


----------



## almilan (1 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Naturalmente stasera ce la metterà in quel posto.



ti piace vincere facile ?!?!? 
stasera questo qui sputerà anche l'anima...sicuro.....


----------



## kYMERA (1 Settembre 2012)

Involuzione? Ha fatto solo 2 stagioni buone a Parma, per il resto è sempre stato un giocatorino. Non capisco di cosa vi sorprendiate. Questi oramai sono gli attaccanti che sforna il calcio italiano, poi ci chiediamo perchè andiamo a comprare gli stranieri. Ci credo.


----------



## tamba84 (1 Settembre 2012)

primo anno al milan un pò i l2, i primi 3 alla fiorentina non ha fatto male.


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2012)

E' sempre stato un mediocre ma Bologna è ancora troppo per quello che vale. Puo' scendere ulteriormente


----------



## esjie (1 Settembre 2012)

Tra un po' torna al Piacenza


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2012)

Che sponde, mamma mia che campione


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Tra un po' torna al Piacenza


Il Piacenza è fallito, c'è la Pro Vercelli pronta ad attenderlo.


----------



## Cutolo™ (1 Settembre 2012)

Mi aspettavo un suo goals


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Che sponde, mamma mia che campione


 [MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION] cosa mi dici del capello lungo alla Conan Il Barbaro?


----------



## alexrossonero (2 Settembre 2012)

Già è difficile sopportare di vederlo su un campo di Serie A, ma se poi gli danno anche la maglia numero 10....


----------



## Frikez (2 Settembre 2012)

il 10..che imbarazzo 

ma l'ovazione quando è entrato in campo? manco fosse Pelè


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> [MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION] cosa mi dici del capello lungo alla Conan Il Barbaro?



No ma poi col DIECI. Gilardino col 10 è qualcosa davvero di clamoroso e fuori dal Mondo 

Quasi è da stimare perché perché ha inculato tutti e riceve ancora uno stipendio


----------



## prebozzio (2 Settembre 2012)

A Parma ha fatto due stagioni meravigliose, fu giustissimo puntare su di lui. Bologna è una piazza che rivitalizza gli attaccanti, spero succeda lo stesso ad Alberto


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2012)

Presto sarà buono per la B


----------



## esjie (2 Settembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Il Piacenza è fallito, c'è la Pro Vercelli pronta ad attenderlo.



C'è la Lupa Piacenza in Eccellenza


----------



## Jaqen (2 Settembre 2012)

Il Venezia quando l'anno prossimo andrà in Lega Pro 1 (o quello che è) avrà bisogno di un bomber che faccia rifiatare il bomber GODEAS.


----------



## devil boss (2 Settembre 2012)

Quanto mi sta sulle balle questo qua, sempre a sputare nei piatti in cui mangia...

Ringrazia Dio che ancora giochi in serie A


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Settembre 2012)

gilardino col numero 10

povero bologna


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Penso sia il peggior numero 10 della storia del calcio


----------



## Frikez (2 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso sia il peggior numero 10 della storia del calcio



se la gioca con Diarra


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)




----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè non è poi così malaccio, nel Bologna potrebbe fare anche una decina di goal, per la caratura della squadra, direi che va bene!


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

Il bomber quest'anno fa 20 gol e porta il Bologna in Europa, campionissimo


----------



## Marilson (3 Settembre 2012)

pensare che quella maglia l'ha vestita Roberto Baggio al Bologna


----------



## kYMERA (3 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia anche io ho cominciato a ridere come un pazzo da solo dopo aver visto che indossa la maglia numero 10. Povero Bologna.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Settembre 2012)

L'ho visto bene Biliardino col Milan.Direi i 3-4 gol li raggiunge senza problemi!


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Settembre 2012)

dopo parma e stato in calante assoluto, ma se trova fiducia e con i cross di diamanti puo fare bene ma sicuramente non e piu quello di una volta


----------



## Cutolo™ (3 Settembre 2012)

una vergogna per il calcio dare il 10 a GILARDINO


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2012)

Il Violino è tornato  [MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION]


----------



## pennyhill (16 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> se la gioca con Diarra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2012)

But the gila came back the very next day
yes, the gila came back they thought he was gone
but the gila came back he just wouldn't stay away. [MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION]


----------



## Frikez (16 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>





2 gol e un assist..che bomber


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

si e accesa la luce al gila


----------



## S T B (16 Settembre 2012)

si ringrazia sentitamente zdenek


----------



## Emanuele (16 Settembre 2012)

Gilardino suonaci il violino


----------



## pennyhill (16 Settembre 2012)

A 200 probabilmente no, visto che ne mancano 52 ma, se si riprende un minimo, questo a fine carriera rischia di aver fatto 160-170 gol in serie A.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2012)

Gilardino comunque ha sempre segnato, non mi stuperei arrivasse a 200, ha 30 anni, quindi tutto è possibile.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Settembre 2012)

Mi ha fatto pure perdere 50€ di schedina 'sto schifo cane.

Da oggi il mio odio raggiunge il livello economico anche, persona indegna di respirare e vivere su questo pianeta


----------



## Ale (16 Settembre 2012)

ha trovato il suo ambiente, finalmente.


----------



## runner (20 Settembre 2012)

diciamo che se fa una ventina di gol e fa salvare il Bologna diventa un idolo a Bologna!!


----------

